# How long did it take you to obtain your first title?



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am just curious, this thread/poll is in no way a competition or a place to make people feel bad, upset, etc.. I am just curious to see the results.

*How long did it take you and your dog to obtain your first title?*
Please include which venue (agility, schH, obedience, tracking, flyball, herding, etc.).

*How long did you train for before the title was earned?*
From your first lesson in this particular venue to the first title earned.

*How many times per week/month did you train? How long was each session?
*If inclined, please also estimate the amount of time on your own that you worked with your dog at home in a formal training session(s).

*Did you seek professional help such as a trainer or join a club or did you train all on your own?

How many tries did it take you to obtain the first title?
*If each title includes a certain number of legs, please include the legs you needed to re-do or how many legs were done before the title was gained.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'll bite, and I'll use my departed Sami (gsd) as a reference.

1. got her first obed title @ 2 yrs of age, first agility title 2 years of age
2. About a year
3. classes, twice a week = 1 hour each
on my own , as much as i could, short fast sessions
4. both a pro trainer and joined agility club
5. 3 Q's = Title 3 times for her CD / 3 times for first Agility title

(Can I say I was REALLY lucky, that it was more having a good dog than a good handler


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Does CGN count? Jax got his at 7mos (PS I *will* be upset if someone says it doesn't count cuz that's his only one LOL)


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't do any structured training. I'm too lazy. I don't train before they are 1 year old and I don't train much in the winter. 

I train on my own, but I belong to a club so I have a place to train indoors, but it's getting too crowded these days. 300+ members. I like using the Show N Goes for training. 

No NQs in rally. Obedience was a little harder due to the 1 minute sit stays, had 2 NQs. As soon as winter is over I'm going to start training Balto for Open Obedience, so I'm going to have to think about having a plan this time. I don't think telepathy will work anymore.

Balto was born June 5, 2007. 
November 8, 2008 AKC RN (Rally Novice)
March 1, 2009 UKC UR01 (Rally Level 1)
June 26, 2009 AKC RA (Rally Advanced)
July 20, 2009 AKC RE (Rally Excellent)
August 2, 2009 AKC CD (Companion Dog/Novice Obedience)
September 5, 2010 AKC RAE (Rally Advanced Excellent)

Boaz turned one year old this month. I've started training the down and heel position in the kitchen once a week. When the snow melts I'll train more often.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> Does CGN count? Jax got his at 7mos (PS I *will* be upset if someone says it doesn't count cuz that's his only one LOL)


Guaranteed that counts that is a great accomplishment we hope to do the same


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Indy my border collie is the only dog I've trained to titles so far.
RN (rally O) at 2 year of age
CD (obed) at 3 years of age, 2-1st place and 1-second place finish.
He earned both titles in 3 straight shows without any NQ's
I trained with a friend who had trained dogs to show before once a week, then daily here at home. 
He also Has his Grad novice title and his CGC.
He's retired now, the little turkey decided while trying to earn his CDX that not only could he do the exercises in our ring but that the dogs in the other ring needed to be herded into one spot to watch him,


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I started with a older adopted dog. He was not really high level training kinda guy. Since he was kennel raised and weak nerved, there were other issues for him also. Then he had an episode of strange illness and ataxia. 

So, I had my first lesson with him and trained about 6 months. I next got a puppy to try to have a dog for obedience. She went for her CD at 2 years old. We had good instruction and did pretty well getting wins. I didn't know much, looking back on it, I might have waited longer because she was not very mature when I asked that of her. 

The first dog I trained became a pet. He always liked to work with me and I would often humor him. When he was around 8 years old I took him for a CD and he did well. It was fun! 

I still take it slow ( sometimes too slowly and don't get it done)! Hogan is around 20 months and still so puppyish I don't even think of competition with him yet. GSDs can be slow to grow up.

I guess I had lessons once a week for quite awhile. There is no club nearby so I had to do a lot of training in parks with a friend. We trained pretty often when first teaching the dogs the skills. After the skills were learned, we found out that less is more sometimes. The dogs who had some decent lay off time due to winter etc did better than dogs who trained all the time! I tried to work on some basic skill a lot during the week. These were very short sessions concentrated on bringing along just one skill.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 

I am just getting ready to start Stark in Rally next month (he'll be 22 months old) and sometimes I feel like we are behind and other times I feel like we are so ready for this.. then there are days like today where he can't even find heel position! I am going in with an open mind, using it as a learning experience for both of us.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

*For Shania's CGN

How long did it take you and your dog to obtain your first title?** & How long did you train for before the title was earned?*
Almost 11 years, LOL.

*How many times per week/month did you train? How long was each session?
*2-5 times/day, 5-10 minutes at a time

*Did you seek professional help such as a trainer or join a club or did you train all on your own?
*Nope trainers or classes. I used books, forums and my own stubbornness to train even though I had three people in the family trying their darndest to untrain her.
* 
How many tries did it take you to obtain the first title?
*We got it in the first try, although I know Shania could do WAY better. I was a nervous wreck and it traveled down the leash. I have no doubts that she would have followed the evaluator all the way home and not looked back.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Argos was my first ever dog...so I'll give his information. 

*How long did it take you and your dog to obtain your first title?*
Schutzhund BH was achieved when Argos was 21 months old. 
Schutzhund 1 was achieved when Argos was 29 months old.
We're still working towards our SchH 2.

*How long did you train for before the title was earned?*
Argos started training in SchH at 5 months old. 

*How many times per week/month did you train? How long was each session?
*We went to club training (5-6 hours) at least once a week, usually 2x and sometimes 3x a week though as we started gearing up for trial or if I was really working something I needed help with. I worked almost daily at home on small things in OB. 

*Did you seek professional help such as a trainer or join a club or did you train all on your own?
*Worked with a SchH trainer/club. 

* How many tries did it take you to obtain the first title?
*We got our BH on the first try. We failed our first SchH 1 in obedience. Argos wouldn't Voraus, and he skipped the jump, plus lots of little mistakes (crooked sits, bumping on returns, etc) I think Mom's nerves got in the way.  I almost made him fail tracking because I wouldn't let go of the leash- so I inadvertently false started him twice. He would have V'd the track if it weren't for me. I remember the judge said in his critique "Dog. Excellent! Handler. Not so good"


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I am just curious, this thread/poll is in no way a competition or a place to make people feel bad, upset, etc.. I am just curious to see the results.
> 
> *How long did it take you and your dog to obtain your first title?*
> My wife got our girl safari her canadian CD at 9 months ,she got her three legs in 4 tries.I trained her brother Cherokee and it took me 8 tries to get the 3 legs for his canadian cd at 2 years of age. The next dog i trained i went 3 for 3 and got a cd on emma . I took our girl 'honour' and her litter sister 'visa' and got both their cgns at the age of 6 months
> ...


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Brian! Wow.. can your wife come and work with Stark?! Haha!

I am so nervous! I decided last minute that we will do the flip finish instead so we are working on this now... what was I thinking?! Hahaha..


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I am just curious, this thread/poll is in no way a competition or a place to make people feel bad, upset, etc.. I am just curious to see the results.
> 
> *How long did it take you and your dog to obtain your first title?*
> Please include which venue (agility, schH, obedience, tracking, flyball, herding, etc.).
> ...


*How long did it take you and your dog to obtain your first title? *lets see, I put Arwen and Rushie for the first leg of their RN (Rally Novice) in May. The first time in the ring, I blew by a sign, and NQd with Arwen, but Rush got his first leg. I took them to Akron All breed the next month and got legs on both of them. A few weeks later I took Arwen to Akron, and got her second leg, and then in July at a three day show, I took Babs and Jenna on the first day and each got legs, then on the second day, Rush and Babs and both got legs, Rush got his title, and on the third day, Arwen and Babs, and both got legs, so Arwen and Babs both got titled. 


*How long did you train for before the title was earned?*
Rush was eighteen months, Babs and Jenna almost two, and Arwen six.

I think that I really only took one Rally course with all of my dogs and that was with Joy. But we work on Rally exercises from puppy on up. So, normally, I will do a six-week puppy class, a six week basic class, a six week CGC class, and then either advanced or basic again, and then I can start entering my dogs in trials. 

Most of them have been titled anywhere from just under a year to almost two years old, depending on the availablility to enter shows. Like I finished Babs, Arwen and Rush in July, Jenna got her second leg in July and finished in August.

Between August and December, I worked with Heidi and Whitney, who turned 1 in August, and I finished them in three days at the show in Cleveland. Their littermate Tori, I finished the following July/August in Rally and their mother Arwen in Obedience. Milla and Ninja were just under a year old when I finished them in an August show.

*How many times per week/month did you train? How long was each session?*

I train only in class with any regularity. That would be once a week for about 45 minutes. Arwen and Babs and Heidi who have worked in the ring off-lead, I have added a few late night sessions out in town. That would be once or twice a week for about 20 minutes. 

*Did you seek professional help such as a trainer or join a club or did you train all on your own?*
I take them to dog classes, puppy, basic, advanced, cgc, sometimes agility. 

*How many tries did it take you to obtain the first title?*
Hmmm, well, I did burn that leg with Arwen at my first show -- my fault not hers. But Rushie got his title first, and he got his three legs, in three entries. Babs, Milla, Joy, Whitney, Heidi, and Jenna all got their RNs in three entries. It took Ninja, and Tori (and Arwen) four. Arwen got her CD in three. Babsy got her RA in three. 

Lastly, I just finished Joy, in December. She started in puppy class going through star puppy twice = 12 weeks beginning at ten weeks of age. Then six weeks of basic, then six weeks of basic again -- my choice, then six weeks of CGC, then six weeks of Advanced, then six weeks of Agility, then six weeks of Rally, then three weeks of conformation, then six more weeks of Advanced/Rally. I meant to finish her in August, but she went into her first heat in July, so we were out of commission, and I decided to wait until the December show. 

I take my dogs back through basic or CGC or advanced, because I can improve the dog even if we are beyond the level of the class. It really depends on what is available at a time when I can take the class.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

1>>>> i obtained my first title after one day. i earned my You-DA. i earned it in the venue of for having a pup.

2>>>> i didn't train enough that's i why earned it so easily.

3>>>> after my You-DA and my You-DF i trained many times
during a day. each session last 5 to 10 minutes. i trained and socialized everyday.

4>>>> i got a behaviourist for me and a trainer for my pup.

5>>>> i didn't have to try hard to earn my titles



elisabeth_00117 said:


> I am just curious, this thread/poll is in no way a competition or a place to make people feel bad, upset, etc.. I am just curious to see the results.
> 
> *1>>>> How long did it take you and your dog to obtain your first title?*
> Please include which venue (agility, schH, obedience, tracking, flyball, herding, etc.).
> ...


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Wow. Great poll/questions. Problem is.. I can't remember really lol When I started Rally wasn't available and I didn't know about SchH  So I'll answer best I can remember about Achielles.

*How long did it take you and your dog to obtain your first title?*
I got him from the pound at about 5 months old. Showed him for his CD when he was almost 1 1/2, Earned his title in 3 shows (no NQs) May 10, 1998

*How long did you train for before the title was earned?*
I guess about a year. (from the time I got him to his title)

*How many times per week/month did you train? How long was each session?*
I had no job, and no kids so I trained a lot. 3-7 times per week with a few breaks of no training at all for a week or more. I don't know time wise... hundreds of hours for sure. (MUCH different situation than now lol with 2 jobs and kids!)

*Did you seek professional help such as a trainer or join a club or did you train all on your own?*
I started with a club. Then we formed our own club. Some of us also traveled 100 miles for a class on top of that. Then trained with friend (Samba!) mainly after club dissolved.

*How many tries did it take you to obtain the first title?*
For Achielles CD, 3 shows, 3 legs (no NQs) For his CDX a few years later 3 shows, 3 legs (no NQs - and 1st or 2nd placements each leg) for his UD 3 shows and 3 legs (no NQ's and 1st and 2nd placements each leg). He finished his UD with long breaks between showing. Earned his CD in 1998, his CDX in 2000 and his UD 2002. I trained each class one at a time and I had to go look at the certificates to be sure of the years lol I started going for UDX legs in 2004 but a family tragedy stopped my training and showing until now.

Thinking back, I could have done those titles much faster if I didn't start dabbling in lots of stuff lol Not only was I training for obedience, but had found Schutzhund and was devoting a lot of time to that. I also played in other stuff whenever I could (flyball, agility, rally). I was also only working on 2 or 3 dogs max at a time... 

I seem to be taking much longer for my current dogs lol I guess working and being a mom cuts back on some of my training and showing time lol as does Working 4+ dogs instead of 2! LOL


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

*How long did it take you and your dog to obtain your first title?*
Diesel earned his BH in Schutzhund at the age of 15 months old.

*How long did you train for before the title was earned?*
I got Diesel when he was 8 weeks old from the breeder but did not start Schutzhund until he was 6 months old. I did little things with him but before six months old it was mostly fun and games. 

*How many times per week/month did you train? How long was each session?*
At first we only went once a week and then it moved to twice a week as he got older. 

*Did you seek professional help such as a trainer or join a club or did you train all on your own?*
I joined a Schutzhund club because I felt I was the one that needed to be trained also. Having other people around during training helped me because they would help me with all the details and little mistakes I was making. 

*How many tries did it take you to obtain the first title?*
Diesel got his BH on his first try and he got High BH. We will hopefully go for his SchH1 in tthe spring.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I am just getting ready to start Stark in Rally next month (he'll be 22 months old) and sometimes I feel like we are behind and other times I feel like we are so ready for this.. then there are days like today where he can't even find heel position! I am going in with an open mind, using it as a learning experience for both of us.


Frank has the same type days, can't waite till I can get him in the ring. I miss it since I retired my border collie.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Trained with a club for 4 months, Deejay got 2 CD legs on this 1st Birthday.
CD 3 legs in 3 trials (2nds & 3rd place finishes). 
CGN at 14 months & HIT at 18 months.
Year 2 Show trained with a club for 5 months got a few CKC 1st paces in Canadian Bred.
A 2nd at the GSD club Specialty show "CKC" Ontario Regionals in Canadian Bred.
A 1st at the Canadian GSD Championship and Sieger Show, SG1 Adult Open Males.
Year 3 CDX 3 for 3 (Pro Trainer 3 months) (1st & 2nd place finishes).
Year 4 Trianed on our own for 3 months for UD with some Web help.
In UD 0 legs in 4 trials, then 1 legs in 4 trials.
Year 5 In UD 0 legs in 4 trials, then 4 legs in 4 trials.
Took 14 trials for his UD & Canadian Obedience Trial Champion Title.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Kaiser, BH at 18 months, SchH1 at 22 months. We passed on the first try both times, and he brought home the High SchH1 trophy (strange field and helper). Then he got his 2 and 3 by the time he was 3 years old. Passed the 2 the first time, took 2 tries at the 3 as we failed tracking on the first attempt.

Started stalking a SchH club (visiting weekly) almost a year before he was even born, and officially joined as soon as I brought him home at 7 weeks. We started tracking and obedience right away as a young puppy, and protection as soon as he finished teething around 5 months old. 

Trained with the club all day on Sunday, every Sunday, in all 3 phases (usually 2 round of protection), and during the summer when weekday evening training was offered got in another round of obedience and protection. Also worked obedience on my own every day, and tracking on my own 1-2 times a week.

In hindsight though, moving that quickly through training and titles was a mistake. I learned a hard lesson there, and with subsequent dogs have waited for more maturity to start them, particularly in protection, and have taken more time in training overall to do things more correctly and lay a better foundation before moving forward rather than moving so fast and cutting corners.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Chris Wild said:


> In hindsight though, moving that quickly through training and titles was a mistake. I learned a hard lesson there, and with subsequent dogs have waited for more maturity to start them, particularly in protection, and have taken more time in training overall to do things more correctly and lay a better foundation before moving forward rather than moving so fast and cutting corners.


I think this is really an important piece that people should listen to. I find that with our first dogs we have to go back and "fix" a lot of things. Things I didn't realize were important, pieces of foundation I missed that I didn't know I missed until we were further along. All that kind of stuff. I'm taking it much slower now with our younger dogs. Sometimes I feel behind...like I haven't done enough but then I remind myself that the best thigns take time.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

With Max it was about 10 minutes each night and then about a hour once or twice a week. Her was about nine months when we started on CD and Rally Novice. Our first opportunity to train was at 18 months old and at a three day show her obtained both CD and RN in that weekend with 3 Firsts in each. I train my dogs on my own, with my husband. 

With Mia we started on her RN at about 5 months with short 10-15 minute sessions every day. She went to her first show at 7 months and only had one Rally Novice class where she got a 95 and her first leg. She also won her Puppy Bitch class at that show both days. 

I was also very lucky to have two great dogs!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I'll go back to my very first dog, a Dobie.

1. CD, a hair over one year.
2. About 12-13 months. We started when he was a year.
3. I had class once per week and trained 2-3 other times per week, I think. This was a LONG time ago.  Classes were 1 hour, maybe longer and my own sessions were 5-10 minutes. 
4. I trained once per week with a club (we started training mostly just to get some household OB on the dog and I became hooked). I later joined the club
5. 4. I failed one leg because I lost his attention in a noisy building and he missed my recall command.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Lisa
I hear you about "noisy building", our little Ray can not think in a noisy building with lots of other dogs around!
It's just so FRUSTRATING, now you put her on a Football field, she would HIGH IN TRIAL!!
Hoping that some more maturity will help clear her head, or look at SchH Obedience for her.
She has very flashing movement & attention & a love for it.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I think Apollo would have been OK, but I forgot to use his name. This was long before SchH so I trained the AKC way with the name then the command. I didn't even realize I forgot his name. One of the women I trained with pointed out what I did. I was so nervous.


----------

